# Top 10 Best Cities in the world to live in?



## Conexionz (May 28, 2005)

What are the Top 10 Best Cities in the world to live in?

(include Pics to compare) in all categories


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

Guelph ONTARIO Canada.


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

Copenhagen
Oslo
Stockholm
Helsinki
London
Toronto
New York
Frankfurt
Vancouver
Las Vegas

I'll post some pics and more info later...


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

Zürich 
Oslo 
Vancouver 
Toronto 
Paris 
San Francisco 
Istanbul 
Split 
Barcelona
Napoli


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Lugano








Vancouver








Sydney








Zurich








Santos








Barcelona








Boston








Oslo








Toronto








Venice - only because it's the most beautiful, romantic and most astonishing place in the world


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Vancouver*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Geneva - consistently ranked high among the world's best places to live*


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

1. Sydney
2. Barcelona
3. Paris
4. Seoul
5. Rome
6. Madrid
7. Hong Kong
8. London
9. Tokyo
10. Kobe

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Copenhagen
Oslo
Geneva
Vancouver
Hong Kong
New York City
London
Münich
Tokyo
SAIGON!


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

IMO, (no order)

Vancouver, BC
Paris
Hong Kong
Kobe, Japan
Bangkok,Thailand (maybe too hot for me)
Amsterdam
San Francisco,California (probably my fav)
Sydney Australia
NYC
I really love Montreal but it's too cold, it can be no.10

cities like Geneva Copenhagen are very nice, but i want to live in big cities.


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

SF isnt a living city to me. Too darn expensive. More like a visiting city. Maybe the suburbs of SF. My list includes Chicago(not bacause I live there) but as a family of working class, Chicago is cheap, afforable, and everything you might want in a big city in a fraction of the price.


----------



## EleGance (May 5, 2005)

i prefer cold places

toronto
calgari
geneva
bern
zurich
stockholm
oslo
auckland
boston
seattle


----------



## Conexionz (May 28, 2005)

Where is Geneva located?


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

At the most western tip of Switzerland.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

In no particular order.

Toronto
Vancouver
Geneva
Munich
Paris
Stockholm
Helsinki
Brussels
Acukland.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Some pics of one of the top cities


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

geneva is BORING


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I agree: Geneva is a beautiful place but boring and veeeeeeeery expensive


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

According to the UN, Münster (Germany) is the world's most livable city among the cities with 200,000 - 750,000 inhabitants.

results of the Livcom Award 2004


----------



## crazyjoeda (Sep 10, 2004)

Vancouver
Melbourn
Zurich
Barcelona
Amsterdam
Stockholm
Toronto
San Francisco
Sydney
Acukland


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

^ Agreed...but not necessarily the order in which I would live in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

According to The Economist in 2004 -

1= Melbourne / Vancouver / Vienna
4= Perth
5= Geneva
6= Adelaide / Brisbane / Copenhagen / Montreal / Oslo / Sydney / Zurich
13= Helsinki / Stockholm / Toronto

Others:
19= Auckland / Honolulu
28= Paris
45= London
51= Dublin / New York
57= Washington
64= Athens
75= Beijing
130 Port Moresby


According to Mercer's quality of life index:

1 = ZURICH / GENEVA
3 = VANCOUVER / VIENNA
5 = AUCKLAND / BERN / COPENHAGEN / FRANKFURT / SYDNEY
10 = AMSTERDAM / MUNICH

If you compare the two reports, the following cities feature in the Top 10 of both reports - 

Zurich / Geneva / Vancouver / Vienna / Copenhagen / Sydney


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

The Mercer report also indicates that the top 50 cities are almost identical in quality of life.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Sen said:


> cities like Geneva Copenhagen are very nice, but i want to live in big cities.


Copenhagen is the same size as Vancouver - and even larger including Malmö with surrounding areas (3,65 million).

Though, it is the second most expensive city in the world to live in.


----------



## Conexionz (May 28, 2005)

DiggerD21 said:


> According to the UN, Münster (Germany) is the world's most livable city among the cities with 200,000 - 750,000 inhabitants.
> 
> results of the Livcom Award 2004


I Agree


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

staff said:


> Copenhagen is the same size as Vancouver - and even larger including Malmö with surrounding areas (3,65 million).
> 
> Though, it is the second most expensive city in the world to live in.


Copenhagen is the 5th most expensive city in the world. (2005) - Citymayors.com

1 London
2 Oslo
3 New York
4 Tokyo
*5 Copenhagen*
6 Hong Kong
7 Zurich
8 Paris 
9 Chicago
10 Geneva


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

1. Amsterdam
2. Paris
3. London
4. Berlin
5. Barcelona
6. San Francisco
7. Rome
8. Vancouver
9. Seatlle
10. Sydney


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

DLL_4ever said:


> Copenhagen is the 5th most expensive city in the world. (2005) - Citymayors.com
> 
> 1 London
> 2 Oslo
> ...


I actually read a survey (made this year) where Copenhagen was listed second after Oslo.


----------



## Ribbie (Jun 2, 2005)

Chicago
Toronto
Paris
Stockholm
Vancouver
Seattle
New York City
Portland OR
Sydney
Tampa


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

staff said:


> I actually read a survey (made this year) where Copenhagen was listed second after Oslo.


Oh ya .. well everybody says different things ... i've also ready in a magazine somewhere that Hong Kong was the most expensive place .. I really dont think though that Copenhagen (or even Oslo) is more expensive than London.. but.. who knows


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Although Hong Kong is a very expensive place to live for expatriates, there average local will not pay anywhere near that amount to live. For example, an afternoon tea special at a Chinese fast food restaurant with French toast and tea can cost as low as HK$10, or less than US$2.


----------



## digili_man (Jul 7, 2004)

-Toronto
-Zurich
-Tokyo
-Vancouver
-London
-Seattle
-...


----------



## Peyre (Nov 22, 2003)

DLL_4ever said:


> Copenhagen is the 5th most expensive city in the world. (2005) - Citymayors.com
> 
> 1 London
> 2 Oslo
> ...


Tokoyo is the most expensive.


----------



## CastMad (Nov 28, 2004)

IN ORDER:
1.PARIS(FRANCE)
2.SANTANDER(SPAIN)
3.MADRID(SPAIN)
4.ROME(ITALY)
5.NICE(FRANCE)
6.AMSTERDAM(NETHERLANDS)
7.GRENOBLE(FRANCE)
8.LISBON(PORTUGAL)
9.BOSTON(USA)
10.NEW YORK (USA)

NOTE:I LIKE SO MUCH CITIES LIKE:COPENHAGUE, STOCKOLM, AND OSLO...BUT ONLY IN SPRING AND SUMMER


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

In order:

1.Berlin
2.Tallinn
3.Hamburg
4.Paris
5.Munich
6.Helsinki
7.Barcelona
8.Tokyo
9.New York
10.Amsterdam
....


----------



## Dino Domingo (Jan 5, 2005)

Toronto!!! Deemed the best city in the world in which to live numerous times by the United Nations and Fortune Magazine!!!


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

I think London is the most expensive, not the best to live in though.


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

DLL_4ever said:


> Copenhagen is the 5th most expensive city in the world. (2005) - Citymayors.com
> 
> 1 London
> 2 Oslo
> ...


 Tokyo is more expensive than NY (the double)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

For me, it would go like this...
1. Chicago
2. Atlanta
3. New York
4. London
5. Stuttgart
6. Tampa
7. Miami
8. Laguna Beach
9. Sydney
10. Farjardo


----------



## Shimo (Apr 6, 2005)

Most of you forget Munich. It's nice, beautiful, clean and safe. Munich at worldcityphotos.org


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

gandalf33 said:


> According to Mercer's quality of life index:
> 
> 1 = ZURICH / GENEVA
> 3 = VANCOUVER / VIENNA
> ...


There is already the ranking for 2005

1= Geneva/ Zürich
3= Vancouver/ Vienna
5= Frankfurt/ Munich/ Düsseldorf 
8= Auckland/ Copenhagen/ Bern/ Sydney

full list (55 cities) http://citymayors.com/features/quality_survey.html

My list:

1 Auckland
2 Munich 
3 Barcelona
4 Düsseldorf
5 Amsterdam
6 Honolulu
7 Milan
8 Chicago
9 Paris
10 Zürich


----------



## MikeHunt (Nov 28, 2004)

1. Paris
2. London
3. New York
4. Madrid
5. Barcelona
6. Rome
7. Vienna
8. Berlin
9. Miami
10. Buenos Aires (It's beautiful, very cheap and has a great climate. Unfortunately, it's isolated from the rest of the world's best cities.)


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Madrid
Buenos Aires
Barcelona
Miami
Valencia
Rio de Janeiro
Montevideo
Curitiba
and Paris
I think Vancouver is too overrated never heard of it until recently


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

^I forgot Curitiba!!! :hammer:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

yeah i saw curitiba in one thread and it looks amazing! clean and self sufficient


----------



## Conexionz (May 28, 2005)

Where is Curitiba?


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Conexionz said:


> Where is Curitiba?


in Brazil :bash: (just kidding with the banging!)


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

It's the ecological capital of the world together with Ottawa - a model city per se and looks like a clean smaller model of Sampa:

The Botanical Garden








City Park (I forgot the name, but it was about 20 minutes walking from the opera)








The Opera








X-mas








And the famous bus stops:


----------



## hook (May 29, 2005)

where is sampa located?


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

Kanji said:


> Tokyo is more expensive than NY (the double)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


London is more expensive than Tokyo


----------



## Donkie (Mar 5, 2003)

my list 

Goldcoast 
sydney
toronto
sapporo
sendai
kaoshioung
tainan
paris
berlin
BA


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

A meaningless ranking game. What's the point in comparing tiny cities like Zürich or Stuttgart with urban giants like London or NYC?


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

Vancouver
Melbourne(my location~~)
Sapporo(too cold?)
Seoul
Singapore(too hot?)
and other Scandinavian + Western European cities and Japanese cities except Tokyo

None of the Southeast Asian cities should be on the list except Singapore...personal opinion...somebody said Saigon, I guess he was joking(or wasn't he?)
Not Hong Kong either...tooooooo crowded> <
[email protected]@" But definitely not Taipei...too much air pollution..


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

My list in order:

1) Tokyo
2) Sydney
3) Barcelona
4) Santa Barbara (CA)
5) Auckland
6) San Francisco
7) Munich
8) Milan
9) Amsterdam
10) Paris


----------



## Mike-Hammond (Jun 6, 2005)

Hmmm

Ya

Frankfurt for me ya


----------



## Pas (May 12, 2003)

not in any order

1. London
2. Tokyo
3. Paris
4. New York
5. Melbourne
6. Boston
7. Madrid
8. Amsterdam
9. Dublin
10. Bangkok


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

Donkie said:


> London is more expensive than Tokyo


not much...

--------------------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


----------



## hook (May 29, 2005)

Pas said:


> not in any order
> 
> 1. London
> 2. Tokyo
> ...


how is london #1? :weirdo:


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

hook said:


> how is london #1? :weirdo:


 :weirdo: :weirdo: :spam1: :spam1: :llama: :wtf: :badnews: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: :mad2: :mad2:  :jippo: :moods: :applause: :banned: :banned: :eek2: :crazy: mg: 

You must be thick!


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

For me, not speaking in general:

1) Frankfurt
2) Düsseldorf
3) London
4) Cologne
5) Berlin
6) Madrid
7) Munich
8) Sydney
9) San Francisco
10) Chicago :cheers:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

hook said:


> where is sampa located?


Sampa is the nickname of São Paulo!


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

hook said:


> how is london #1? :weirdo:


Obviously because that forumer has a working brain


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

the cities i'd like to live in would be

antwerp
athens
barcelona
berlin
bilbao
boston
busan
chicago
hamburg
hangzhou
honolulu
london
melbourne
montreal
nanjing
new york
osaka
paris
philadelphia
rome
san francisco
san sebastian
seattle
shanghai
sydney
tokyo
toronto
vancouver


----------



## urbanpakistan (Jun 4, 2005)

Karachi, Islamabad, Lahore, Kashmir


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

urbanpakistan said:


> Karachi, Islamabad, Lahore, Kashmir


Can you post some pictures to show how these cities are the MOST LIVABLE IN THE WORLD please??


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

for me it would be 

in no particular order

NYC
SF
Paris
London
Seoul
Tokyo
Sydney
Amsterdam
Rio
Barcelona


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

urbanpakistan said:


> Karachi, Islamabad, Lahore, Kashmir


what a joke :runaway:


----------



## SpideryDream (Apr 14, 2004)

For me;

Melbourne, Australia
Toronto, Canada
Sydney, Australia
Berlin, Germany
New York City, USA
San Francisco, USA
Brisbane, Australia
Auckland, New Zealand
Amsterdam, Netherlands
Stockholm, Sweden
Athens, Greece
Vancouver, Canada


----------



## SpideryDream (Apr 14, 2004)

urbanpakistan said:


> Karachi, Islamabad, Lahore, Kashmir


 :runaway:


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

Stockholm
Oslo
Vancouver
Milan
Munich
Sydney
Dubai
York
Zürich
Luxemburg


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Cape Town 
sydney
vancouver
new york
london
paris
toronto
zurich
melbourne
tokyo
shanghai


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

^^i forgot Cape Town!


----------



## Ubo (Oct 8, 2003)

Well usually Canadian, Australian and central European towns are mamed the best cities to live in. Personally I'd much rather live in New York, London or Barcelona. I used to live in Stockholm, as nice as it was, you can't even begim to compare it with London.


----------



## Alex Pox (Jan 9, 2005)

Mo Rush said:


> Cape Town
> sydney
> vancouver
> new york
> ...


Cape Town???
Shanghai??????????
You're kidding aren't you!?


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Desven said:


> ^^i forgot Cape Town!


 :weirdo: :runaway: :weirdo:


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

How is Cape Town one of the best places in the world to live in???????????


----------



## beijinggreg (Jul 14, 2004)

For my money, here are some fine places to hang your hat:

1. Munich (love this place, for so many reasons)
2. Chicago
3. Vienna
4. Beijing
5. Copehhagen
6. Bangkok (the value for money is tops)
7. Barcelona
8. Shenzhen (it's hard to explain, really)
9. Melbourne
10. San Francisco


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Cities I could live in outside the US.

Paris
London
Madrid
Lisbon
Barcelona
Amsterdam
Hamburg
Koln
Mykynos
or any port on the Mediterranean.
Split, Croatia sounds dreamy








Buenos Aires
Rio de Janeiro
Miami (he he)

Melbourne is sounding better and better..I must go.


----------



## JCarlos (Apr 3, 2004)

Stockholm
Madrid
Zurich
Geneva
Copenhagen
Prague
Bruxelles-Bruixes
Sydney
Salamanca


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

London_2006 said:


> Obviously because that forumer has a working brain


anyone who puts london at #1 does NOT have a working brain. i guess that includes you.

london has never been listed as one of the best cities to live, at all - it's gloomy, too congested, and of course far too expensive.

:sleepy:


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Donkie said:


> London is more expensive than Tokyo


London has the most expensive commercial office space - but when it comes to the living costs for the average person, Tokyo is more expensive.


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

Somebody will probably douse this with pee, but I adore Mexico City. Usually, when travelling, you feel like a guest in another city, but the only two cities, I've ever been too that sucked me in and felt like they could become home were Mexico City and Montreal.

Amazing beyond all expectations.


----------



## megad (Sep 24, 2004)

Boston
New York
Chicago
Dallas
Houston
Seattle
San Francisco
Charlotte
Austin
San Diego


----------



## megad (Sep 24, 2004)

and how could I forget HONOLULU?


----------



## Rockefeller (Jan 1, 2005)

^^

So every city that is the best to live in is in the U.S? :nuts:


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Cape Town 
sydney
vancouver
new york
london
paris
toronto
zurich
melbourne
tokyo


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

I would love to live in:
Madrid
Vancouver
Toronto
Tokyo
New York
San Francisco
Boston
Sydney
Barcelona


----------



## skyscraper03 (Feb 12, 2005)

Toronto
Vancouver
Geneva
Munich
Paris
Tokyo
Stockholm
Helsinki
Brussels
Acukland.


----------



## 12231989 (Jun 29, 2005)

*PHX*

Phoenix is a pretty cool place to live I just moved here a month ago and its nice

more photos 

photos 

photos of phoenix


----------



## Alexander21 (Oct 4, 2004)

Places I's like to live in (knowing the language is important as well):

Melbourne, Australia
Sydney, Australia
Athens, Greece
Toronto, Canada
London, UK
New York, USA
Vancouver, Canada
Thessaloniki, Greece


----------



## CF (Dec 19, 2004)

megad said:


> Boston
> New York
> Chicago
> Dallas
> ...


LOL!

Hah.


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

Cities I'd like to live in (versus visit)


Toronto
San Francisco
Seattle
Minneapolis--Despite the weather, we have one of the highest quality of life ratings in the US
London
Vancouver
Sydney
Munchen
Portland, OR


----------



## Phoenix Ashes (Jun 25, 2005)

I love Minneapolis but their downtown's urban fabric is spotty and haphazard. I wonder if this is an issue for that city's urbanophiles.

Seattle's urbanism, too, seems incomplete. I-5 seems like a deep scar running through the heart of the city.

That said, great cities don't have to be perfect, just revered.


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

Phoenix Ashes said:


> I love Minneapolis but their downtown's urban fabric is spotty and haphazard. I wonder if this is an issue for that city's urbanophiles.
> 
> Seattle's urbanism, too, seems incomplete. I-5 seems like a deep scar running through the heart of the city.
> 
> That said, great cities don't have to be perfect, just revered.



Good points and I agree. Minneapolis has a unique urban fabric due to the skyway system, which does negatively impact street life, but in fact, the city offers a densely developed downtown core, with two distinct personalities: the skyway offers convenience and enables dwtn workers to rove around dwtn in any kind of weather. Nicollet Mall is also very lively--particularly with all the sidewalk cafes in the warmer months (May - Sept, sometimes Oct). The amount of dwtn housing being built is amazing, which bodes well for adding to our streetlife. But beyond dwtn, the city has many interesting neighborhoods which add to the places appeal, along with the numerous lakes, the Mississippi River and even Minnehaha Creek.

Would I ever claim Mpls is a world class place to visit? No, but it is a world class place to live!


----------



## chezcarlos (Jan 31, 2005)

Montréal
New York
Melbourne
Bercelona
Moscow
Buenos Aires
Québec
Paris
Roma
Singapur


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenos Aires (Argentina)
Miami (USA)
Madrid (Spain)
Lima (Peru)
Santiago (Chile)
London (UK)
Barranquilla (Colombia)
Curitiba (Brasil)
Jo´burg (South Africa)
Sydney (Australia)
New York (USA)
Stockholm (Sweden)


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

oh sorry and I forgot Paris and Cuzco!!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Canada: Toronto, Vancouver, Ottawa
US: Chicago, Boston, Philadelphia, San Francisco, Seattle
Australia: Sydney, Melbourne
UK: London, Glasgow


----------



## Wallbanger (Mar 8, 2005)

joaquin said:


> Madrid
> 
> I think Vancouver is too overrated never heard of it until recently


Lol! Just because you're not smart doesnt mean Vancouver is overrated lol


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

NYC
SAN FRAN
TORONTO
RIO
PARIS
LONDON
VANCOUVER
SEOUL
TOKYO
SYDNEY


----------



## Ian A (Aug 27, 2019)

Josp
I wonder what you felt about my comments regarding the skyline of Vienna (No 153). Was I being too harsh?

I mentioned in another post that Hawelka was my favourite cafe.....I remember a few years ago being in the cafe when Mr Hawelka himself was there, no longer working but sitting at a table with his coffee and paper. What an institution he and his wife created.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

The mentions for Edinburgh are entirely deserved IMO. The only think that I can possibly say as a negative is not actually a negative - it's that I like Glasgow even more.


----------



## Ian A (Aug 27, 2019)

Glasgow is my home town and I have always loved it but I prefer Edinburgh. The wonderful thing is they are so close to each other(only 40 minutes apart by train) and their characters are so different. How long did you stay in Glasgow and what were your highlights?


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Pretty much everything I did in Glasgow was a highlight. (Edit: only five days I think?) I enjoyed the big city vibe in the centre, the central grid area with its amazing mix of architecture from Georgian to post-war, exploring the West End, getting "lost" on and around Partick Hill, the student neighbourhoods around the university, doing the trip down to the Burrell Collection, also the entirely different vibe at the cathedral and the cemetery... What Edinburgh has and Glasgow doesn't have even as an equivalent are the nature coming quite far into the city, the sea and the National Galleries of art.


----------



## Ian A (Aug 27, 2019)

I am guessing from your name that you may originate from Romania. I have been with students to Bucharest and also Brasov. We visited Caecescu's palace which is an astonishing building but in the wrong way. We were told it was the second largest building in the world after the Pentagon in Washington..


----------



## Rufeter (Jun 21, 2021)

john cleese said:


> Strange that Vienna was mentioned only of 8 th page of this discussion and not before. Vienna is on the top of the list of cities with highest living standards for years. And i agree. The same goes to Munich





Ian A said:


> I like Vienna very much and have visited it often. Great architecture, museums, art galleries and cafes(Hawelka is my favourite cafe in the world). Although there are amazing buildings the overall city skyline is less impressive. It is the problem facing all old cities about allowing modern high rises. In that respect 'neighbouring' Budapest is more beautiful but living standards there are much lower.
> I moved to Edinburgh several decades ago and would never leave. The whole city centre is a Unesco World Heritage site and just under half the city is green. In August it hosts the worlds largest arts festival including the famous fringe. In the city centre there is the only railway
> View attachment 996574
> View attachment 996576
> ...


That is one of the most picturesque cities I have ever visited in my life so far.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

only in a warm , sea side , located in a developed country , large with lots of amenities (food , entertainment , fun ), world connectivity.

Sydney , Barcelona , Miami , Melbourne , Tel Aviv , L.A ( only some areas ) , Athens etc.

can't see myself locked in a gray cold city even only in winter time ( so you can travel ? you can travel also from Miami to that Vienna).


----------



## Josp64 (Jan 17, 2017)

Come on, I hope you know that the quality of life does not only depend on weather conditions or the location on the water, which could become a problem in the future due to the climate catastrophe, rather, it depends on the quality of the social conditions, infrastructure or prosperity, so I am of the opinion that a city like Vienna beats cities like Miami (extremely high crime rate), Tel Aviv (encircled in war-like conditions), LA (crime, pollution, traffic hell) or Athens (poverty, lack of preservation) by far!
And not to mention the history, the range of culture and the beauty of the city, and today, extremely important not to forget the environmental pollution, which is much worse in comparable cities with Vienna!
So, easy to understand that it has been the city with the highest quality of life for years, and it IS!


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

Hebrewtext said:


> only in a warm , sea side , located in a developed country , large with lots of amenities (food , entertainment , fun ), world connectivity.
> 
> Sydney , Barcelona , Miami , Melbourne , Tel Aviv , L.A ( only some areas ) , Athens etc.
> 
> can't see myself locked in a gray cold city even only in winter time ( so you can travel ? you can travel also from Miami to that Vienna).


Melbourne is very cold, grey and wet in winter - notoriously known for having 4 seasons in a day, even in Summer. It is also not a scenically pretty city and it is located alongside a bay which has no waves with man-made beaches ( feels more like a lake than a proper ocean ). If you are looking at a city in Australia - Sydney is the place to be 

I lived in Melbourne for 7 years and recently moved to the Sunshine Coast in Queensland.


----------



## LucasPE (Jul 3, 2012)

1 NY
2 PARIS
3 LONDRES
4 TORONTO
5 TÓQUIO
6 MUNIQUE
7 ZURIQUE
8 VANCOUVER
9 VIENA
10 GENEBRA


----------

